# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Champagne

## JLC

The Champagne is a dominate color and pattern morph. This morph is a nearly patternless bronze to gold colored snake. The Champagne generally has a small amount of pattern along the spine and its color tends to lighten down the sides near the belly. 

The Champagne was first proven genetic by EB Noah in 2005. The Champagne is known as the "Puma" as well, but Champagne tends to be the more commonly used name. 



jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Bailey & Bailey Reptiles
J. Kobylka Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

BDog21 (10-07-2015)

----------

